# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE BOLSAS Y CILINDROS PARA EXPORTACIÓN DE PULPAS CONGELADAS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Estoy interesado en contactarme con proveedores de bolsas plásticas y cilindros (metálicos o plásticos) para exportar pulpas congeladas. Me gustaría escuchar algunas propuestas para ver si podemos reducir algo de costos en el tema de la presentación. Si alguien tienen alguna otra opción interesante, también me la puede hacer llegar a mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Gracias y saludosTemas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Busco proveedores de frejol castilla u otros para exportacion Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación

----------


## jmunaylla

Estimado Bruno, nuestro contenedor OCTO1000 permite ahorros importantes en el costo de envase, por contenedor se pueden ahorrar hasta USD1500 solo en envases (en comparación con cilindros metálicos de 55Gl), sin contar otrs beneficios.
Gracias y saludos.
Juan

----------


## CAMAEN

Hola que tal soy de Chile y hace unos meses atrás le mande varios contenedores de cilindros a FRUPESA a un precio súper conveniente.
los cilindros están prácticamente nuevos y están con su tapa y zuncho respectivos.
mu correo es ckmaen@gmail.com para cualquier consulta .
saludos
Carlos Sepulveda

----------

